# Soundkarte zum Zocken (Extern?!)



## Dippchen (23. September 2018)

Hallo

Wie auch in einem anderen Beitrag von mir habe ich bereits erwähnt, das man sehr viel liest wenn man sich etwas neues anschaffen will für den PC. Und das man für sein Geld eben das beste rausholen möchte.
Schlauer aus den vielen Beiträgen uns Tests bin ich leider nicht geworden, eher im Gegenteil: 

Person A sagt, Soundkarte X ist die beste. Person B sagt, Soundkarte X ist die schlechteste... 

Dann heisst es: Kauf dir eine Soundkarte wo man Surround einstellen kann, ist besser für Ortung in spielen! Dann heisst es woanders wieder: Für Ortung reicht Stereo und ist besser.

Nun möchte ich mir gerne eine Soundkarte kaufen um meine DT990 250 Ohm richtig ausreizen zu können, die momentan direkt Onboard sind. Sie klingen an meinem AVR irgendwie besser/anders/schöner. 

Nutzen werde ich sie hauptsächlich zum spielen. Gespielt werden meist PUBG, Battlefield uvm.
Ich persönlich würde mir gerne die Sound BlasterX G6 holen. Auf der anderen Seite liest man oft das eine STX besser zum spielen geeignet sei, unter anderem weil Creative in der Vergangenheit oft Treiberprobleme gemacht hat. Kenne das leider auch von meiner Creative Xi-Fi Titanium.

Vielleicht ist das alles auch nur Werbung und Fan-Boy gelaber was mich irritiert...
Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach etwas kaufen was mir gefällt und glücklich sein...
Vielleicht zerbreche ich mir auch nur zu viel den Kopf darüber und die Unterschiede sind nicht so groß...

Die Beyerdynamic DT 990 250 Ohm würde ich behalten wollen.
Für eine Soundkarte würde ich im Preis einer STX bleiben. Also um die 200 - 250 €
Anschlüsse brauche ich nur für Mikrofon und die besagten Kopfhörer.
Am liebsten wäre mir Extern wie die G6. im PC wären ca. 2-3 cm Platz unter der Grafikkarte (GTX 1080), weiß nicht ob das dann ausreicht mit dem Platz für die Lüfter der Grafikkarte.




Lieben Gruß
Dippchen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (23. September 2018)

> Vielleicht ist das alles auch nur Werbung und Fan-Boy gelaber was mich irritiert...
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach etwas kaufen was mir gefällt und glücklich sein...



This. 

Wenn Mikrofonanschluss benötigt wird dann die soundblaster x g5/g6, ansonsten fx audio dac x6.

Treiberprobleme treten übrigens bei creative nicht öfter auf als bei Asus, das ist ebenfalls nur fan boy gelaber. 

Es kann aber sein, dass dir der DT990 an deinem AVR immer noch besser gefällt als an der g5/g6. Das liegt dann einfach daran, dass dein AVR keinen KHV verbaut hat und auf den stereo verstärker zurückgreift. Durch den extrem hohen ausgangswiderstsnd von teils mehreren hundert Ohm kann der Klang massiv verfälscht werden.


----------



## JackA (23. September 2018)

Das erklärt, wieso mein Avintiy am AVR so viel Bassgeblubber liefert und völlig falsch klingt, weiß ich das auch xD

1. Ja, das meiste ist Fanboy-Gelaber
2. Viele vergleichen auch nicht und versuchen ihr Gerät gut da stehen zu lassen, bzw. ihre Investition schön zu reden.
3. Je nachdem, was du für ein Mikrofon nutzen wirst, kannst du dir auch den Behringer UMC22 für 35€ überlegen. Das Gerät hat bei mir jede/n Soundkarte/DAC abgelöst und diese Geräte kosteten teils 200+€
4. Musst du auch bedenken, dass bei internen Soundkarte Interferenzen auftreten können und du unschöne Systemgeräusche hörst und mit aufnimmst. YouTube


----------



## Dippchen (23. September 2018)

Mein Mikrofon ist ein NoName (es steht nix drauf) mit 3,5 mm Klinke, das habe ich mal bei einer Verlosung gewonnen. Von der Sprachqualität her ist das OK, es hat sich bisher keiner beschwert.

Interferenzen hatte ich auch mal, dachte aber damals das meine Xi-Fi Titanium defekt sei, darum bin ich wieder auf Onboard umgestiegen mit dem ALC1220 (oder so ähnlich). 
Um das wieder zu umgehen, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Externen Gerät.

Als ich früher hier im Forum mitgelesen habe wo ich ein Kopfhörer suchte, wurde sehr oft der FiiO E10K gelobt und für die Beyerdynamics empfohlen. Mittlerweile sagen alle das Ding sei "Schrott".


Nur zu meinem Verständnis ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen: Ich suche eine Soundkarte für ca. 200 Euro und bekomme ein Gerät für 35 Euro empfohlen das besser ist?  Das läuft wieder darauf hinaus das ich Stundenlang probehören kann. 


*Edith sagt:*  Mein Arbeitskollege und ich hatten vorhin eine nette Diskussion über dieses Thema. Wir denken das der DAC von Behringer ohne Software daher kommt und ohne viel "Gamer" schnick schnack und daher der günstigere Preis. Und bei den Creative Soundkarten ist es auch die Software die man mitbezahlt und ein kleines bisschen eben auch die Werbung für das "Gamerzeugs"...   Naja nur mal so an Rande


----------



## JackA (23. September 2018)

Der E10K war früher eine Empfehlung, weil eines der wenigen Geräte in diesem Preisbereich. Heute weiß man, dass es besser geht und auch 250 Ohm Beyer mehr Leistung vertragen können, nicht umsonst wird der E10K von FiiO selbst nur bis 150Ohm verkauft. Nen DAC-X6 z.B. hat viel mehr Leistung als nen E10K und kostet wesentlich weniger, du kannst aber bei beiden dein Mikrofon nicht anschließen.

Mit 3,5mm Mikro und 250 Ohm DT 990 ist der Creative G5/G6 eine der besten Lösungen, die du holen kannst. Auch mal unbedingt mit deinem Onboard vergleichen, denn schlecht sind Onboards schon lange nicht mehr.

Und Sound ist eben sehr subjektiv. Da gehts nur ums Probehören und das für sich beste behalten.


----------



## Dippchen (29. September 2018)

Huhu  

ich wollte mich mal zurückmelden. Das sieht man leider nicht oft im Forum, das Leute sich zurückmelden und erzählen was sie gekauft haben und wie sie es finden. 

Aaaalso...  

Gekauft habe ich mir den DAC-X6 und die Sound Blaster G6. Von einem Arbeitskollegen habe ich mir einen FiiO E10K geliehen. Der DAC-X6 sieht besser aus auf dem Tisch wie der Behringer 
Wir haben zusammen viel ausprobiert und getestet. Kopfhörer waren Beyerdynamic DT 990 250 Ohm und vom Kollegen Sennheiser PC 360. 



Es ist nun *unser* empfinden über diese Hardware!  Jeder hat ein anders Gehör, wie wir auch festgestellt haben. 

Wir haben zwischen dem E10 und dem DAC-X6 keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt. Mit dem X6 konnten wir etwas lauter, so kam uns das vor.
Das ganze mit der Sound BlasterX G6 zu vergleichen scheint jetzt etwas ungleich zu sein. Schließlich haben wir dort eine Software mit der wir uns alles einstellen können wie wir es haben wollen.

Probiert haben wir alle 3 mit Musik und Spiele. 

Musik war bei den E10 und dem DAC X6  sehr gut, wir brauchten für uns persönlich nichts am EQ umstellen oder ähnliches. In den Spielen war die Ortung bei PUBG und Battlefield 1 ganz ok. Ab und an konnten wir nicht genau erkennen ob z.B. hinten rechts oder nur rechts Schritte zu hören sind.
Mit der G6 war das alles wieder "anders". Erstmal haben wir uns durch die ganzen Einstellungen gekämpft, Profile geändert und und und. Je nach Einstellung war der Sound für Musik ganz gut, klang aber etwas anders wie bei den anderen beiden DAC.

In den Spielen sah das wieder anders aus. Man konnte viel mehr einstellen. Die Ortung war unserer Meinung leicht besser, aber der Sound war etwas mehr verbogen. Für uns persönlich nicht so schlimm, es klingt eben nur etwas anders wie bei den DAC.



Unser Fazit: Mein Arbeitskollege hat sich den DAC-X6 unter den Nagel gerissen und damit seinen E10 ausgetauscht. Er war ebenfalls von der G6 begeistert, aber für ihn zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, zu kompliziert.   Lieben Gruß an der Stelle 

Für mich persönlich würde ich, wenn ich viel Musik höre, auf den DAC-X6 setzen, oder auch dem Fiio E10K. Für Spiele empfehle ich persönlich, da sind aber wieder die Geschmäcker verschieden, die Sound BlasterX G5/G6 (Wenn es Extern sein darf). Die kann ich auch bei Bedarf mit ins Schlafzimmer an die PS4 nehmen wenn ich mit Kopfhörer spiele, um meine Frau nicht beim schlafen zu stören, wenn die halbe Nacht gezockt wird. 



Wir bedanken uns an diese Stelle für die tolle Beratung. Es lohnt sich wirklich hier zu fragen und eventuell wenn es die Zeit zulässt auch selber zu testen. 
Die letzten 3 oder 4? Tage waren sehr interessant. Trotz Beruf und Familie haben wir uns die Zeit genommen und diese 3 Soundkarten zu testen. Wir empfehlen jedem das selbe zu tun. Ein Auto fährt man auch meistens Probe bevor man es kauft.



_Wie mehrfach erwähnt: Diese Tests beziehen sich auf unser Empfinden, unser Gehör und unserem Geschmack. Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen, Meinungen und Geschmack._

PS: Für Rächtschreibfeler suchen wahr keine Zeit.


----------



## JackA (29. September 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Dippchen (20. Oktober 2018)

Huhu ich bin es wieder 

Ich habe seit ca. 1 Woche das Problem das ich die Software "Sound Blaster Connect 2" nicht öffnen kann. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches.

Mit einem Doppelklick auf das Icon, bekomme ich dann das kleinere Icon unten rechts in der Taskleiste bei der Uhr. Sobald ich aber mit der Maus darüber fahre, verschwindet es. Mehrmaliges deinstallieren und neuinstallieren hat leider ebenfalls nichts gebracht.

Edith sagt: Wenn ich die G6 nicht am PC anschließe, öffnet sich das Programm ganz normal. Sobald ich die G6 wieder anschließe, geht das Programm von selber wieder zu


----------



## Mike_alive (26. Oktober 2018)

Nach durchlesen dieses Threads habe ich mir eine G6 gegönnt und bin von der Mikrofon-Qualität maßlos enttäuscht!

Bisher hatte ich folgendes Setup:
Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic 990 DT Pro
Mikro: Modmic V4
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
USB-Soundkarte für das Mikro: TechRise 

Was mich genervt hat: die DX hat keinen KHV (verschmerzbar), jedoch konnte ich das Mikro nicht an der Soundkarte anschließen. Beim Gaming hat es das Mikro derart gestört, dass ich mir eine USB Soundkarte (TechRise für 7€) kaufen musste, damit man keine Ohrschmerzen bekam, wenn man mit mir sprach. Das Mikro ist jetzt zwar leise, aber hat einen satten Sound. Darüber hinaus konnte ich die Wiedergabelautstärke immer nur via Windows regulieren, auch nervig.

Vermeintliche Lösung: SoundblasterX G6. KHV drin, Top-Sound, Lautstärkeregler auf dem Tisch und Mikro kann ich auch anschließen, all-in-one quasi.
Eben alles eingerichtet und festgestellt, dass das Mikrofon platt, flach und einfach nur schrecklich klingt. Scheint auch anderen so zu gehen (SoundBlasterX G6 Mic Input is... Terrible? - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community). Das traurige daran: das Modmic klingt mit der TechRise genauso, wie ich mir das vorstelle. An die G6 angeschlossen meint man, ich rede mit nem 1€-Mikro. Die Software ist übrigens auch sehr, sehr unübersichtlich, das nur noch am Rande.

Jetzt sitze ich hier mit ner 150€ externen Soundkarte, der Sound ist der Hammer aber meine Stimme hört sich an wie ein schlechter Witz. 
Gibt es denn eine andere gute, externe Lösung in dieser Preisspanne, bei der ich das Meiste aus dem Modmic  UND dem DT 990 Pro rausholen kann?
Einer internen Soundkarte traue ich nicht mehr, die Interferenzen mit der Grafikkarte scheinen ein bekanntes, aufgrund mangelnder Abschirmung nicht lösbares Problem zu sein.

Danke euch!


----------



## Dippchen (26. Oktober 2018)

Schade das du mit der G6 unzufrieden bist. Ich und meine Spielkameraden können uns über meine Stimme nicht beklagen, sie klingt ganz normal. 




Mike_alive schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine andere gute, externe Lösung in dieser Preisspanne, bei der ich das Meiste aus dem Modmic  UND dem DT 990 Pro rausholen kann?
> Einer internen Soundkarte traue ich nicht mehr, die Interferenzen mit der Grafikkarte scheinen ein bekanntes, aufgrund mangelnder Abschirmung nicht lösbares Problem zu sein.



Meistens wird ein Externe DAC wie die G6 oder FX Audio DAC-X6 und dazu eine 5 € USB Soundkarte für das Mikrofon empfohlen. Aber da halte ich lieber meine Füße still, da kennen sich andere bestimmt besser aus.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (26. Oktober 2018)

Hast du eventuell die Bitrate vom Aufnahme Gerät zu niedrig? Das klingt dann nämlich genau wie von dir beschrieben. Alternativen zur g6 an denen du ebenfalls das Mikrofon anschließen kannst gibt es nicht für das Geld.

Die beste Alternative hat dippchen genannt.


----------



## Mike_alive (26. Oktober 2018)

Dippchen schrieb:


> Schade das du mit der G6 unzufrieden bist. Ich und meine Spielkameraden können uns über meine Stimme nicht beklagen, sie klingt ganz normal.
> 
> Meistens wird ein Externe DAC wie die G6 oder FX Audio DAC-X6 und dazu eine 5 € USB Soundkarte für das Mikrofon empfohlen. Aber da halte ich lieber meine Füße still, da kennen sich andere bestimmt besser aus.



Der Sound ist der Wahnsinn! Aber wieso sollte ich 150€ ausgeben für ein Gerät mit Mikrofonanschluss ausgeben, wenn ich das Mikro an eine 5€ USB-Soundkarte anschließen muss?
Da bin ich dann doch mit dem DAC-X6 für die Hälfte besser bedient, oder nicht? Ich hab zwei Soundaufnahmen gemacht, zwischen der G6 und dem TechRise für 7€ liegen Welten (zugunsten der TechRise versteht sich).  Fällt mir schwer, das zu akzeptieren...


----------



## Mike_alive (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe alle Bitraten ausprobiert.  Das TechRise 7€ Teil ist auf 1 Kanal, 16 Bit eingestellt und klingt einfach toll, das G6 klingt auf allen Bitraten blechern, schwach und dünn. Zum verzweifeln...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (26. Oktober 2018)

Lad die Aufnahmen doch mal irgendwo hoch dass man sie sich anhören kann.


----------



## Mike_alive (26. Oktober 2018)

http://ge.tt/9rmrbRs2

Die habe ich so an creative geschickt, um den Unterschied zu hören.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. Oktober 2018)

Ne beschissenere Seite zum hochladen haste nicht gefunden? Die erste Datei kann weder runtergeladen noch im web Player abgespielt werden und dementsprechend kann ich auch nichts zum unterschied sagen.


----------



## Dippchen (27. Oktober 2018)

Ist bei mir das gleiche, die erste Datei lässt sich nicht laden.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. Oktober 2018)

ich habe ja xonar stx essence mit dt-880 edition. das geld hat sich gelohnt. ich höre gerne musik. die ist auch gut die karte, stell ich alsamixer unter mint auf 300-600 ohm. ich habe einen kumpel, der hat platten ohne ende. dual plattenspieler. der mal bei mir, ich meine youtube streams angemacht, er unter dem kopfhörer, nicht mehr drunter wegzubekommen, er luftgitarre...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. Oktober 2018)

Hat so richtig viel mit dem Thema zu tun. Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag.

Hier übrigens mal n test mit messungen der stx 2, dem direkten Nachfolger der stx. 

Review and Measurements of Asus STX II PCI Sound Card | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Oktober 2018)

Schwache Mikrofoneingänge sind bei solchen (Gaming-)Soundkarten keine Seltenheit. Da wird gerne mal gespart, weil der Kunde die schlechte Aufnahmequalität erst gar nicht mit dem Input in Verbindung bringt und allein das Mikro als Ursache vermutet 
Wie miserabel diese Schaltungen sind, zeigt wie zu sehen selbst ein externer Adapter für 10 Euro.


----------



## Mike_alive (28. Oktober 2018)

WeTransfer

Hier nochmal die Soundfiles mit der unterschiedlichen Mikrofon-Qualität (TechRise USB Soundkarte vs. SoundblasterX G6).
Heißt dann also, dass, wenn ich die BD 990 Pro ausreizen will UND satten Mikrofon-Output haben will mit einem DACX6 und der 7€ USB-Soundkarte gut bedient bin? Oder gibt es was vergleichbares zur G6?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (28. Oktober 2018)

Kannst du mal in den Treibereinstellungen der G6 gucken ob da irgendwelche "Verbesserungen" des Mics aktiviert sind? Klingt wie Soundblasters Crystalvoice mit Noise Reduction.


----------



## Mike_alive (28. Oktober 2018)

Da gibt es nicht viel einzustellen.
Unter "Konfiguration" kann man bei "Aufzeichnung" den MIkrofon-Boost rausnehmen, hab ich gemacht, wie im Bild zu sehen.
Bei "Stimme" kann man nur Stimmverzerrer einstellen, ein gimmick. Meine Stimme klingt mit und ohne Mic-Boost so wie auf der Aufnahme, die ich hochgeladen habe. Traurige Performance.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht mal alle Erweiterungen beim Aufnahmegerät deaktivieren ("disable all Enhancements"). Denke aber, dass der Input einfach Mist ist.


----------



## Mike_alive (28. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich schon. Scheint nix zu helfen, selbst die Einstellungen, die mir Creative selbst ans Herz gelegt hat (hatte mit dem Support schon gesprochen). Wenn der 2nd level auch mit keiner Lösung kommt, geht das Gerät zurück und ich probiere die X6/USB Soundkarten-Lösung.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (28. Oktober 2018)

Unter stimme kannst du in dem Treiber nichts einstellen?


----------



## Mike_alive (29. Oktober 2018)

Nein, da kann ich nur Stimmverzerrer einstellen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Oktober 2018)

Mike_alive schrieb:


> Wenn der 2nd level auch mit keiner Lösung kommt, geht das Gerät zurück und ich probiere die _X6/USB_ Soundkarten-Lösung.


Das wäre auch meine Empfehlung.

Creative würde ich an der Stelle übrigens ruhig mal die Optik zurechtrücken. Dass eine über 100 Euro teure dedizierte Soundkarte es nicht mal hinbekommt, ein einfaches Elektretmikrofon zu befeuern, ist schon ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis. Gerade, wenn man sieht, was bereits für 10 Euro machbar ist.


----------



## Mike_alive (29. Oktober 2018)

Letzte Frage dazu:
Ich habe noch eine Asus Xonar DX, der X6 ersetzt die dann, richtig? Die G6 geht zurück, aus eben dem Grund - 100€+ erwarte ich auch eine entsprechende Mic-Performance...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Oktober 2018)

Der DAC-X6 dient als primäre USB-Soundkarte, zum Beispiel für die Ausgabe über deine Kopfhörer. Der kleine 7€ Adapter dient lediglich als Eingang für das Mikrofon.

In der Konstellation ist die intere Xonar im Prinzip überflüssig.


----------



## kasiii (30. Oktober 2018)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der DAC-X6 dient als primäre USB-Soundkarte, zum Beispiel für die Ausgabe über deine Kopfhörer. Der kleine 7€ Adapter dient lediglich als Eingang für das Mikrofon.



Aber Vorsicht! Das kann eine Masseschleife verursachen, die sich durch mehr oder weniger lautes Rauschen und Knacksen bemerkbar macht. Allerdings hilft es, wenn beide Geräte an möglichst kurzen Kabeln am gleichen USB Hub angeschlossen werden. Bei mir ist das der Monitor.


----------



## Mike_alive (30. Oktober 2018)

UPDATE:
Creative hat meine Soundfiles, die ich auch hier im Thread hochgeladen habe, analysiert und folgende Antwort geschickt:

_Dear Michael,

Thank you for your patience with us.

There are certain internal processing when using the SBX G6's mic in. 

On the other hand, you should hear a distinctive background noise on your $7 USB sound card as compared to the SBX  G6 mic in. The SBX G6's mic in processing masked out this noise by cutting off certain frequency which may also cause your voice to be more muffled  as compared to your USB sound card. 

If you require further assistance, please reply to this email and we will get back to you._

Auf deutsch: ist Absicht und ich soll froh sein, weil das Hintergrundrauschen bei der 7€-Soundkarte rausgefiltert wird. Heißt für mich: Karte geht zurück zu Creative. Schade ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2018)

Typisch... Anstatt mal ein wenig auf die hardwareseitigen Komponenten und deren Implementierung zu achten, filtert man lieber den ganzen Dreck per Software raus 

Die billige USB-Soundkarte wird denke ich einfach besser klingen, weil sie dem Mikrofon mehr Saft liefert. Mit mehr Vorspannung bekommt man (in einem gewissen Rahmen) auch den besseren Rauschabstand. Heißt, das softwareseitige Verstärken und Filtern kann man sich dann sparen. Schade, dass die Hersteller von Mainboards und Gaming-Soundkarten das nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## JackA (30. Oktober 2018)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, iewas hat Windows 10 am USB wieder geändert. Es gab ja letztes Jahr eine Zeit, da konnte man den Pegel noch so hoch drehen, man war immer zu leise (bei vielen USB-Soundkarten). Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende mal wieder meine USB-Soundkarte mit Boom-Mic ausprobiert, wo ich vorher ~75% Pegel brauchte in Windows, brauche Ich jetzt 5%.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, iewas hat Windows 10 am USB wieder geändert. Es gab ja letztes Jahr eine Zeit, da konnte man den Pegel noch so hoch drehen, man war immer zu leise (bei vielen USB-Soundkarten). Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende mal wieder meine USB-Soundkarte mit Boom-Mic ausprobiert, wo ich vorher ~75% Pegel brauchte in Windows, brauche Ich jetzt 5%.


Interessant!
Hieße das, dass nun auch USB-Mikrofone wieder deutlich mehr Pegel liefern?

Hatte  bezüglich der Probleme mit den nativen USB-Treibern von Windows vor  einiger Zeit mal Rücksprache mit Rode gehalten, wobei ich darauf  hingewiesen wurde, dass die Komplikationen mit spezifischen Chipsätzen  zusammenhängen. In der Regel soll dann ein Aktualisieren der  Chipset-Treiber helfen. Dass dies bei vielen Betroffenen bisher nicht funktioniert hat, könnte ggf. daran liegen, dass die Mainboardhersteller das Problem noch nicht erkannt, geschweige denn gefixt haben.


----------

